

Apple Approves BitTorrent App For App Store - Uncle_Sam
http://torrentfreak.com/shocking-apple-approves-bittorrent-app-for-iphone-app-store-101002/

======
risotto
Not quite a real BitTorrent app, but still a nice move forward.

I doubt it's any coincidence that Apple started relaxing their grip on the App
Store with the release of the iOS AppleTV.

This is too many platforms and markets to leave vulnerable to competition by a
more open solutions.

For example: BitTorrent for a TV device is a killer feature for me. Will
AppleTV ever offer this or should I wait to see if Google TV will?

~~~
IgorPartola
Roku is a really nice open player that already has Netflix and will have Hulu
support later this Fall. Price is the same or cheaper.

~~~
dangrover
I'm waiting for the Boxee box. Seems the best bet unless Apple pulls off
something really amazing with the next rev of the apple tv.

------
yoasif_
Not really a BitTorrent app though, is it?

It's just an interface to an Imageshack torrent client/cloud storage space.

